# Miss Bug! Please tell me what you think of her!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Heres my girl!
TinyHooves JQ Bugatti Royale!

Bug was my only retained girl this year and I love her to peices! Please let me know what you think! She has a long neck and body, these pics dont really do her justice but id really like to know what everyone thinks!

Heres Bug!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I do not know much about judging a goat but she looks really pretty to me


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...she's a cutie! 

-looks to toe out slightly on rear and front
-rump looks nice and level
-could use a bit more rear leg angulation maybe
-brisket looks ok...kinda hard to tell from the photos
-looks pretty long and level
-could use a bit more width and depth...but she's a baby

I think she has a lot of potential! :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree!!

Her brisket is actually very nice! Im going to try and actually set her up so you can get a better look!

Shes definently is a keeper though! Shes very long and level, neck doesnt look long but it is! Her rump isnt very wide, but Jasper was like that for a while and then all of a sudden had a wide rump lol so im hoping thats her too! 

Shes not even 3 months yet, so hopefully she will keep growing and get better!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: Yeah...if you can get her set up on cement or something real level that will help give you a better, more accurate critique.


----------



## GoldCityGoats (Jun 18, 2011)

She's a total Princess and a bit of a BRAT at times, but she's shaping up nicely  She also has marvelous taste in best friends!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I will be trying that soon! Shes so hard to stay still though! lol looks like we will have to bribe her with a bottle!

Im so happy at how shes turning out though! Both parents are very nice so Im happy to be able to keep her!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's really good to hear!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

GoldCityGoats said:


> She's a total Princess and a bit of a BRAT at times, but she's shaping up nicely  She also has marvelous taste in best friends!!


OH yes! I do have some pics of her and her best friend! Too cute that her and a boer baby are best friends LOL

Sorry Lisa, you have to deal with her attitude everyday! Although her cuteness makes up for it hehehe


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Real nice topline!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She could have a little more sharp shoulders but other than that I think she's nice


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree! Her shoulders are tight but could definently be sharper! Shes so nice though!


----------

